# gotmail issues with curl...

## arkane

I just wanted to document (and checked with bugs.gentoo.org) that gotmail has issues with curl 7.9.3.  I was using gotmail for a day or two and then it just continuously started giving segmentation faults.  (even running "curl http://www.hotmail.com" gave them, which is definately odd)  I upgraded manually to curl 7.9.7 and now gotmail works perfectly.

On bugs.gentoo.org, there is an ebuild already for curl 7.9.7... just waiting for the ebuild to make it into the distribution.

----------

